# sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??



## jackdaniels66909 (2. Mai 2010)

heyho leute!!

ich habe folgendes problem: ich war heute fischen am rhein, und hatte auch meinen ersten fischkontakt dieses jahr.:vik:

allerdings ist mir im drill einfach die spitze meiner sportex black stream gebrochen #d #q #d #q

kann mir das nicht wirklich erklären,da ich diese rute eigentlich immer mehr als pfleglich behandelt habe 

meine frage: ich habe ja 10 jahre garantie auf den blank, registriert ist die rute natürlich auch.
nur was genau beinhaltet diese garantie?!
ist da ein ruten-bruch mit drin??

und wie läuft das generell ab?
ich brauche dringend ersatz, da die saison nun los geht |bigeyes

zu dem händler bei dem ich diese rute letzte saison gekauft habe,kann ich nicht: ich bin mittlerweile umgezogen und der weg ist einfach zu weit.

hat jemand hier viell. schon ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht, bzw. die garantie von sportex in anspruch genommen?
wie schnell läuft sowas ab?
es handelt sich bei der rute um die black stream 2,7m  7-29gr.
müsste also demnach die BS 2701 (??!) sein.

lg dennis


----------



## sundown (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

Ich würde mich direkt an Sportex wenden, die können Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen. Sind wohl juristisch gesehen der Ansprechpartner für die (freiwillige) 10-Jahres-Garantie.
Bei der von Dir angegebenen Sachlage sollte die Garantie eindeutig zum Tragen kommen, da Du die Rute ja nicht unsachgemäß benutzt hast.

Berichte bitte mal hier, was aus dem Garantiefall wird. Interessiert mich als BS-Besitzer natürlich brennend.


----------



## antonio (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

garantie bekommst du nicht beim händler sondern beim hersteller, also an sportex wenden.

antonio


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

hmm...mein problem ist halt, dass ich auch gerne mal wüsste wie das generell abläuft: hatte noch nie probleme mit dem tackle das ich fische.#6#6

ich will mir einen längeren ausfall nicht leisten müssen: ich habe für diese rute keinen ersatz.ich fische damit hauptsächlich gummifische sodass dies halt leider der einzige stecken für diese fischerei ist.
hoffe halt jetzt darauf, dass sich sportex in so einem fall kulant zeigt, und nicht lange rumeiert.

habe von kollegen erlebt, dass sie teilweise mehr als 4 monate(!!!) auf den ersatz einer rute anderen herstellers warten mussten.da wurde erstmal alles geprüft und getestet, um schliesslich dem angler den fehler in die schuhe zu schieben.erst nach diversen telefonaten etc. wurde die rute dann ersetzt.

hoffe echt, dass das bei sportex nicht der fall sein wird.

lg dennis


----------



## sundown (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

Ich befürchte mal, dass es eine Zeit lang dauern kann, bis Du Ersatz bekommst. Aber das ist rein spekulativ. Kann mir beim Service prinzipiell alles vorstellen, von "sehr kulant" bis "richtig mies". Aber Sportex macht auf mich einen seriösen Eindruck. Ich denke mal, dass sie um Kundenzufriedenheit bemüht sind und Dir schnellstmöglich helfen werden.

Einfach mal bis morgen warten, bei Sportex/Ockert anrufen und freundlich das Problem schildern. Dann wird Dir bestimmt erklärt, wie es im Normalfall abläuft. Alles andere hier ist pures Orakeln.

Ich drück Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen!


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

hey there!

habe heute mit einem sehr netten mitarbeiter der firma ockert telefoniert bzgl. der garantie auf meine gebrochene sportex:
der mann war auf jedenfall sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich #6

nur sagte er mir ich müsse unbedingt den kassenbeleg miteinschicken.

da ich die rute online registriert habe fürchte ich nun,dass ich nur noch die garantiekarte von sportex habe,aber den kassenbon nicht mehr.

was mach ich jetzt???
die rute ist ja eindeutig mein eigentum,UND registriert.
wozu brauche ich den kassenbon?

bzw. ist es tatsächlich pflicht einen zu besitzen?
als wir in der bbs rechte bei kaufverträgen durchnahmen,meine ich mich daran errinnern zu können,dass der kassenbon nicht zwingend nötig sei:zeugen z.b. würden auch gehen.
das wäre in dem moment natürlich der tackle-dealer:er kennt mich seit ca. 6 jahren,ich bin guter kunde(ausserdem war er lange der 1. vorstand unsereres vereins)

was meint ihr dazu??

ciao


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

@jackdaniels66909
"das wäre in dem  moment natürlich der tackle-dealer:er kennt mich seit ca. 6  jahren,ich bin guter kunde(ausserdem war er lange der 1. vorstand  unsereres vereins)

was meint ihr dazu??"

Wo ist dein Problem? Das mit den Zeugen stimmt. Aber normal ist es den Kassenzettel aufzubewahren, oder wie in deinem Fall sich einen Ersatzbon zu besorgen. Wenn das stimmt was du schreibst ruf den Dealer doch an und schilder dein Problem. 


Hier ist dass Forum oft voll von Leuten die genau aus solchen Gründen fast ausschließlich bei Dealern vor Ort kaufen, ich denke dass die nicht nur schwätzen, sondern dass es auch so ist wie sie schreiben und dir nun schnelle Hilfe zu teil wird.

Die Firma Sportex ist aus meinen Erfahrungen Vorbildlich im Umgang mit ihren Kunden.


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

Moin,

also ohne es sicher zu wissen, denke ich es ist hier mit den Kassenbons das selbe Spielchen wie wenn du in nem Klamotten Laden oder sonst wo was gekauft hast und es umtauschen willst oder dein Geld zurück.....

Da wird einem auch sehr fot gesagt das ohne Kassenbon nichts geht, derweil dürfen se das laut Gesetz garnicht machen !

Es reicht eigentlich ein einziger Zeuge, denk das wird egal sein ob man eine Angerute gekauft hat oder ne Hose....



Drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen, das du dein Rütchen schnellstmöglichst wieder in einwandfreiem Zustand zurück bekommst.


Ich habe mir extra einen Ordner angelegt mit verschiedenen Zwischenfächern wo 1 Fach dazu da ist meine ganzen Rechnungen von Angelsachen aufzubewahren, wenn man das in dieser oder einer ähnlichen Art macht verliert man diese auch nicht !

Mach das einfach damit ich nachher keine Probleme kriege sollte was sein, und auch erst garnicht anfangen muss zu diskutieren.

Pfiate


----------



## sundown (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

Schön zu hören, dass Sportex auch hinter den Produkten steht. Das mit der Rechnung ist ärgerlich, aber dafür wird sich auch eine Lösung finden. Wenn der Händler Sportex vertreibt, werden die sich wohl auch kulant zeigen, da ja über den Händler die Produkte umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> hey there!
> 
> habe heute mit einem sehr netten mitarbeiter der firma ockert telefoniert bzgl. der garantie auf meine gebrochene sportex:
> der mann war auf jedenfall sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich #6
> ...




Also, ich weiß auch nicht so ganz, wo dein Problem ist.
Ruf bei dem Händler wo die Rute gekauft hast an, schilder ihm was passiert ist und sag ihm er soll dir bitte einen Ersatzkassenbon ausstellen und zuschicken.

Den schickst du dann mit der Rute und der Garantiekarte an Sportex und innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen wirst du Ersatz haben.

Allerdings nur, wenn sie feststellen, dass du die Rute nicht irgendwo in ner Autotür gecrasht hast.
Garantie ist nur auf Materialfehler!!!

Bei der SeaSpin von meiner Frau gab's Probleme mit den Ringbindungen.
Über meinen Händler eingeschickt und keine zwei Wochen später war die Rute neu aufgebaut wieder zurück!


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

wenn der Kassenbon nicht mehr existent ist, 
 dann schau doch mal auf deien Kontoauszug, falls Du mit Karte bezahlt hast.
Gruß A.


----------



## Parasol (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

Hallo,



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> .......................
> nur sagte er mir ich müsse unbedingt den kassenbeleg miteinschicken.
> 
> da ich die rute online registriert habe fürchte ich nun,dass ich nur noch die garantiekarte von sportex habe,aber den kassenbon nicht mehr.
> ...



in der Regel will der Hersteller den Kassenbon, um das Kaufdatum zu erkennen und fest zu stellen, ob der Schaden noch innerhalb der Garantiezeit liegt. Fehlt der K-Bon gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten, die Gültigkeit der Garantie fest zu stellen:

1. Ist das Kaufdatum auch auf dem Garantieschein eingetragen (Mit Stempel des Händlers), so ist dieser Nachweis erbracht.

2. Fehlt auch der Garantieschein oder das Kaufdatum darauf, müsste der Hersteller anhand der Geräte-Nr. das Herstellungsdatum selbst feststellen können und daraus einen evtl. bestehender Garantieanspruch ableiten. Bei höherpreislichen Ruten wird von den meisten Herstellern diese Nr. auch auf den Blank gedruckt.

In diesem Sinne würde ich nochmals mit dem Hersteller direkt sprechen.


----------



## sundown (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was bei der Black Stream hinfällig wäre. Denn die Garantie auf den Blank beträgt 10 Jahre und die Modellreihe ist von 2009.


----------



## andy72 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*



> garantie bekommst du nicht beim händler sondern beim hersteller, also an sportex wenden.



der hersteller gibt garantie aber als endverbraucher kannst du die nicht einfordern, das muss man über den händler machen denn nur der bekommt gewährleistung!!


----------



## hkm.reimann (22. August 2018)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

Hey, ich wollte mal nachhören wie das Thema mit der Rute geendet ist. Ich habe auch das Problem mit der zerbrochenen Rute.
Viele Grüße 
K. R.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. August 2018)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

Ob da noch was kommt,nach 8 Jahren?


----------



## hkm.reimann (22. August 2018)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

Stimmt, aber das Thema endet in 2010 ohne Ergebnis. Hat Sportex die Garantie übernommen oder nicht?


----------



## sebwu (22. August 2018)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

das weiß nur der te, und der war im april 2016 das letzte mal hier aktiv#t


----------



## Achim_68 (22. August 2018)

*AW: sportex gebrochen: und jetzt??*

Ich denke, wir machen hier zu. Bringt nix


----------

